# What to buy in Italy?? (Pipe Pic)



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

OK, 

So I am traveling to Italy and would certainly like to get a pipe related memory of the trip that will last.

Tobacco is pretty much out, due to cost.

Pipes and accessories are a thought, but the tax rate is 16-20% on goods.... Memories are nice and all, but 20% on top of the price that is in Euros, so it is already high... (right now a Euro is $1.50).

The one thing that has recently popped up is Jacono Pipes, made in Jesi, Italy is only a few miles from where I am staying.

He makes some amazing pipes (some expensive), but i would really love to see his shop, take some photos and maybe buy a pipe directly from him.

Does anyone have a Jacono pipe and is it any good? Also, has anyone here ever traveled to a pipe makers shop?

For fun here is a pic of a pipe of his:


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh and we should be going to San Marino, where taxes may be less. Does anyone know about that, pipe and tobacco taxes being less then Italy proper?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I know nothing about what you have asked. I did want to say, that is a nice looking pipe!!!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

That's purrrrrty. If nothing else, it would be neat to visit his shop.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice, I've seen a similar plateau-down pipe and the shape was dubbed a sea slug.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's a link to a italian store.

La Casa del Sigaro - Il Tabacco per Tradizione

maybe you find something there.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I would also suggest underarm shavers, I prefer disposable. :spider:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Tax-free shopping if you are a foreigner to Italy? Doesn't that work? I remember when my wife came to visit from the US the first time before we were married and we bought something (I can't remember what it was, maybe some expensive sunglasses) and all she had to do was fill out a form and then pay the tax-free price.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

You are a lucky guy to be heading to Italy and you are a very smart man to plan on heading to a pipe-makers store.

I have heard that it is fairly common for fans visiting a pipe-makers shop, to get a discount. Thats no hard and fast rule but I imagine if you come to visit some guy whom you tell how much you love his pipes and how they make you feel - well, I dont see them charging you anything extra and likely less.

You are pretty close to Rome. 
Paolo Becker whom you likely know, usually has his shop open to customers.
Becker Pipes

Castello also has a shop in Rome.

There are several first class Pipe Shops in Italy. Two that stand out are in Milano.

Al Pascia
smoking pipes Al Pascia', pipe, pipa, alpascia.com

-and-

Tobaccheria Noli
I dont know their website but the store is in the most wonderful shopping center you have ever seen.
Put this address into Google Maps to see what I mean.
Galleria Vittorio Emanuele n. 82 Milano Italy

There are a lot of pipe makers in Italy but the only ones I know of are mostly up North. A bit of a trip from where you will be.
Castello and Ardor - both made up North.

Whatever you do and whatever you see, hope you have a good time.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

juni said:


> Tax-free shopping if you are a foreigner to Italy? Doesn't that work? I remember when my wife came to visit from the US the first time before we were married and we bought something (I can't remember what it was, maybe some expensive sunglasses) and all she had to do was fill out a form and then pay the tax-free price.


It looks like they may have changed the way that is done, this is what I have found:


​*IVA tax refunds*
Like most other European countries, Italy imposes a value added tax (VAT) on most goods and services purchased in the country. This tax is known as the Imposta sul Valore Aggiunto, or IVA. It is normally included in the price of most goods and services. Generally the rate stands at 20% of the sale price.

Residents outside of the European Union visiting Italy may obtain a VAT refund on purchases of new goods. VAT refunds may be claimed for purchases of merchandise (not for services such as hotels, car rentals, entertainment, meals or transportation) in excess of € 155. 
Here is an outline of the procedures that should be followed for claiming VAT refunds on goods purchased in Italy:


​*Tax Free Italy Stores*
If a "Euro Tax Free" sign is displayed in a shop window, the store in question adheres to the "Tax Free Italy" programme. Show your passport at the cash desk when purchasing goods in these stores and ask the store clerk to issue a "Tax Free Shopping Cheque" along with a receipt for the goods. The store will charge you tax at the time of sale. The Tax Free Shopping Cheque will indicate the amount of VAT refund you will be eligible to claim later.

You must present the merchandise, Tax Free Shopping Cheque and store receipt to the Customs Office at the airport upon your departure from Italy. The customs official will examine the merchandise to check that it matches the description on the receipt and cheque and will stamp the Tax Free Shopping Cheque.

To obtain an immediate tax refund once your Tax Free Shopping Cheque has been stamped, simply present it at any "Tax-Free Cash Refund" booth at the airport.


​*Other Stores*
If you are purchasing goods in a store that does not adhere to the "Tax-Free Italy" programme, ask the store to issue you a special invoice known as a fattura, which should be made out to you and include the phrase "Esente IVA ai sensi della legge 38 quarter". The fattura should also indicate the amount of VAT included in the purchase price. The fattura and the goods should be presented at the Customs Office on your departure from Italy to be stamped. You must then mail the stamped fattura back to the store (either from Italy or your home country) within 90 days of the purchase date. The store will then send you the VAT refund by return mail to whatever address you specify. This can take quite some time.


----------



## ravkesef (May 4, 2011)

one should not forget Fincato, the largest pipe shop in Rome, Fincato is at Via Colonna Antonina, 34; (39-06) 678-5508. Hours: Monday through Saturday: 9 a.m. to 1 p.m. and 3:30 to 7:30 p.m.


----------

